# gypsy's bbq shrimp



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

first off a big ceramic baking pan.
2-4lbs head on 10-15 or 16-20 count fresh shrimp shell on
4-8 mini ears corn(thawed o boiled)
1 link sausage cut to 1/2" slices
1 bottle any generic bbq sauce ( or make your own)
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/8 cup cayenne pepper
1/2 a 12 oz (i go w/ honey brown) beer
throw it all together in the pan and stick in the oven on 400 for 30-45(or until shrimp is done in YOUR oven). serve w/ plenty of napkins.


----------

